# Food Safety News - 02/12/2022 Study shows Mycobacterium bovis risk from raw milk products



## daveomak.fs (Feb 12, 2022)

*Study shows Mycobacterium bovis risk from raw milk products*
By News Desk on Feb 12, 2022 12:05 am
Researchers have highlighted a risk of transmission of Mycobacterium bovis via raw milk and dairy products made using such milk. Bovine tuberculosis, caused by Mycobacterium bovis, is an animal disease and the bacteria can be transmitted to humans via the consumption of unpasteurized, raw milk. Scientists reviewed published studies to estimate the rate of Mycobacterium bovis in on-farm bulk tank... Continue Reading


*Letter to the Editor: Raw milk legislation in Alaska*
By Guest Contributor on Feb 12, 2022 12:03 am
– OPINION – The Department of Environmental Conservation, a government agency in Alaska responsible for making sure citizens have access to safe food at the grocery store, has put out a proposed regulation change that would allow the sale of unpasteurized, virtually unregulated milk, in Alaskan grocery stores.  Currently, raw milk in Alaska is only... Continue Reading


*Mi Ranchito Fresh Cheese recalled in 11 states because of coliform*
By News Desk on Feb 11, 2022 03:09 pm
Quesos La Ricura Ltd. is recalling nearly 2,500 units of  Mi Ranchito Fresh Cheese with Hot Peppers because of elevated levels of coliform. The recalled product was distributed in Massachusetts, Colorado, Louisiana, Texas, Florida, Maryland, North Carolina, Iowa, New York, Connecticut and New Jersey. There is concern that consumers may still have the product in... Continue Reading


----------

